# Poor Man's Studded Mtn. Biking Tires...



## marcski (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet, but one of my local riding buddies was told what we believe to be an awesome trick.  Zip ties tied around the tire and wheel between every spoke.  What do you all think?? Anyone try it before?


----------



## Jisch (Feb 24, 2011)

I think its a decent enough solution for a quick fix, but I wouldn't think its a good long term solution. I'm sure that they will break off and you'll end up leaving a garbage trail. Also I would doubt that on hard ice they would provide much grip, you need metal (or something harder than ice) to cut into the ice. From my perspective studded tires are only useful on ice, on hard pack they don't really do anything. 

I have been pretty successful at making studded tires using screws put through the tires from the inside. I made a pair out of used tires 4 years ago and one of them just gave out (due to dry rot - should have used a new tire, not a used one!). 

I can post the recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

Jisch said:


> I have been pretty successful at making studded tires using screws put through the tires from the inside. I made a pair out of used tires 4 years ago and one of them just gave out (due to dry rot - should have used a new tire, not a used one!).
> 
> I can post the recipe if anyone is interested.



I met this whackhead who lived in Somerville Mass. about 30 years ago who insisted in biking 365 days a year.  He has been doored, slipped under cars on ice, and had his wheels blow out on him.  Bent and broke several frames. He made studs by banging nails through the tire, inserting a tube clipping down the nails and praying in church every day.  I think he went through a tire a week.  It was simply amazing how much time he spent on this.  Fortunately for him I don't think he had any loved ones; he lived alone and obsessed over his bike.  I'll bet he slept with it too.  
On the good side, he burned no petroleum products other than that required to make the rubber for his tires.


----------

